# Where can I sell my shirts online



## tommyr

Where can I sell my t shirts online, where it is actually my shirts for sale not just my designs then some one else makes them and takes a big profit!


----------



## Peace2TheRest

Depends on what you want to do, you can do it yourself, you can get an online website shop where you have them made and then you pack and ship them. 
There are companies out there where they will make shirts for you, keep them in stock, and pack and ship them as you sell them online or whatever. 
You can use a company like cafepress, but you don't sound like that is what you are looking for. 

Go with fulfullment company or do it all yourself, either way you need to get a web store and a shopping cart. Before you go out on the $$$$ limb, do a lot of research talk to a lot of people on here.


----------



## deuce

If your ready to ship the printed stock you can setup a store on myspace using a paypal account or use a service like bigcartel.com

There are other T-shirt communities that let you sell your shirts too... 

Do a little googling.


----------



## Peace2TheRest

Are you sure you can sell on myspace? 

Thought that was not possible?


----------



## Jimster57

Sell in Myspace??. Can you share more info on that. Thanks


Peace2TheRest said:


> Are you sure you can sell on myspace?
> 
> Thought that was not possible?


----------



## MentinkiZM

Actually. myspace just released an "apps" section. Now all you have to do is go there and find the app you want. For example. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/shopitstore

If you go there that is a myspace approved application that if you click "install" will automatically install on your myspace and allow you to sell any goods you want on your myspace page.


----------



## Peace2TheRest

Haha! Economics prevails! 
Rivalry always benefits the consumer!!!


----------



## sk8ter4life

check out bigcartel.com, they seem to be quick and easy!


----------



## khay

Bigcartel is definitely the way to go if you want to have your own online store.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

*Hi. Avoid an EBay shop, unless you are happy to give up a significant of your profits in fees.*

*Your own site is the cheapest option, but you have the problem of getting visitors (and buyers) to it.*


----------



## MentinkiZM

Making an ebay store can work, but like DreamGlass said, you will lose money... Use ebay for marketing only not selling. Consider your ebay a way to advertise because it will be an expense because of the money you loose. In the auction, put somthing along the lines of "This shirt and tons more at BlahBlah" use it to pitch your website and only sell a few shirts a month on it and it could be a good tool, without loosing a lot of money. bigcartel.com is a good resource if you know nothing about PHP or how to design website. But I would avoid it if at all possable because it limites what you can do with your site (example: if you want a forum, newsletter, more then 100 products).

All this stuff depends on what you goal is and what you want, or can do on your own.

-MzM


----------



## SilverJune

From personal expierences I wouldnt recommend an eBay store. I also have my own cosmetic line and I did not have a very good expierence selling my line on there. You will definetly give A LOT of your money in fees etc. Although I've never used BigCartel they seem like one of the better online shopping carts. If you do decide to get a bigcartel shopping cart I would also have a small website that will direct people to your bigcartel products, perhaps a blog or a way to keep in touch with your customers and show your new products or upcoming products. Just make sure that you do PLENTY of search engine optimization. That is where you will get people to your website and then to your bigcartel store. 
But to go the other way, having your own website with an integrated shopping cart is also a good idea. People will go to your website and stay there. They wont be redirected to another website where you can possibly lose customers. When someone goes to your bigcartel store and they see "yourstorename.bigcartel.com" they might get curious and search out bigcartel and what it is. I know that is what I did the first time I found a store that was part of bigcartel lol. 

Just a couple of my opinions!!

Kayla


----------



## the_um

khay said:


> Bigcartel is definitely the way to go if you want to have your own online store.


Wow nice site. I notice it doesn't say bigcartel on your domain. What Kayla said about it directing to bigcartel site, doesn't apply here. How did you make it so you have your own domain. (I know you probley bought the domain, but what setups did you take to avoid it linking to Bigcartel)


----------



## the_um

Bump!Bump!


----------



## FarmerLarry

I know Im not the original poster but just got done reading over at bigcartel that you can link your own domain to your store front

Larry


----------



## benthomas

Hi,

I don't understand why do you want to give up all your profit and only take a little money in exchange of your designs. If you believe you are good enough to fetch profit for another person, why not get it all by making a little more effort?

Regards
Ben Thomas


----------



## the_um

benthomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't understand why do you want to give up all your profit and only take a little money in exchange of your designs. If you believe you are good enough to fetch profit for another person, why not get it all by making a little more effort?
> 
> Regards
> Ben Thomas


How did you make your site all pro? 

I'm totally clueless on how to make it so when they enter there credit card info on the site, I get a e-mail or something telling me it went through.


----------



## Nikelover

if i were you build your own site then build links on blog and forums, also make an article and blog about your products in this way you can get visitors in your site.


----------



## ChapterTEE

If you'd like to make your own site, I recommend Magento template. It's free and come with free shopping cart as well.


----------



## lincolnapparel

Right now I sell T-shirts on my own website, and on Etsy (you can only sell there if you make your own designs). I think having your own website is probably the best long term solution, but there is always the problem of marketing it. 

That is something that I am struggling with right now. Granted, it's only 3 months old, maybe it takes more time than that.

I built my site using HTML/CSS and by using PayPal as a shopping cart.


----------



## FRESH.

MentinkiZM said:


> Actually. myspace just released an "apps" section. Now all you have to do is go there and find the app you want. For example. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/shopitstore
> 
> If you go there that is a myspace approved application that if you click "install" will automatically install on your myspace and allow you to sell any goods you want on your myspace page.


LOL, at first, I kinda thought you were joking around.
Never knew about this app


----------



## clothingalpaca

There are many online stores were you can sell your's and there are exclusively t-shirt stores too.So i think your work will be easy if you found such one's..
clothing alpaca uk


----------



## theprintshop

CUSTOM UK said:


> *Hi. Avoid an EBay shop, unless you are happy to give up a significant of your profits in fees.*
> 
> *Your own site is the cheapest option, but you have the problem of getting visitors (and buyers) to it.*


Hey I do pretty well on ebay. If your price is right and design is good then ebay will give you so much exposure


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

likeother before me said bigcartel is the best way to go


----------



## Q.

Teenormous - love them
PleaseDress.Me (not being updated anymore, but still OK)

Do not go to Rumplo. I have nothing nice to say about them


----------



## Nikelover

for me its still cheaper to have your own site, just optimize it and be a hardworking one in terms of backlinks.


----------



## TeesForChange

have you tried etsy.com? they have millions of visitors every month.


----------



## Nikelover

TeesForChange said:


> have you tried etsy.com? they have millions of visitors every month.


yeah try this one i read in one of blogs that this site is great.


----------



## SHIROINEKO

Don't eBay your tees.

Waste of money.

Try sth that extra ordinary.


----------



## VisibleScars

I've actually started to use bigcartel over the last month. They seem to be pretty easy-to-use and the storefront looks independent from the parent company - as it is totally customizable. You can view it at visiblescars.com if interested. However, I am having problems getting people to the site. I guess that's where SEO comes in...which I'm starting to explore.


----------



## Dinhatex

very helpful info thanks guys


----------



## ChapterTEE

eBay is not bad but etsy is much more better.


----------



## dave1

I have had a lot of success with twitter. I never get stats saying that a hit came from them yet I know that every time I do post a certain t-shirt I get a few sells for that item with in a day or so.


----------



## micromaui-closed

VisibleScars said:


> I've actually started to use bigcartel over the last month. They seem to be pretty easy-to-use and the storefront looks independent from the parent company - as it is totally customizable. You can view it at visiblescars.com if interested. However, I am having problems getting people to the site. I guess that's where SEO comes in...which I'm starting to explore.


I just noticed your post. a couple questions- did you transfer your dot com to BC, and how much do you pay a month for it?
Greg


----------



## Sure Shop Appare

I use godaddy's quick shopping cart for my website. Its relatively cheap and has all the elements you need. It's a little limited in what you can do. But, it works well for a simple on-line store.
I'll have to look at the myspace thing. Cool suggestion


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

tommyr said:


> Where can I sell my t shirts online, where it is actually my shirts for sale not just my designs then some one else makes them and takes a big profit!


Hey man I'm a newbie here but I think I may have an answer for you?
Check out Jakprints and GoMedia They should be what you are looking for and if not you can't say I didn't try? LOL No seriously man they can help you with printing your shirts and even blind shipping*(Drop Shipping) them straight to your customers I think. Now as for a store? hmmm? A friend told me that he uses Wordpress and it's working out for him pretty well.
Hope that helps tommyr, Oh and BTW my names Tommy too  Nice to meet you tommyr


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

Oh yeah! Isn't that the website that Bert Monroy from PixelPerfect Pod Cast always advertises as his sponsor?! Yeah I heard they are really good as far as price goes "as low as $9.99/month subscription I think and the way they do business too. Hey not bad Luke I think I'm going to check them out too right now, I need an e-store as well. Thanks


----------



## Sure Shop Appare

Bigcartel and some of these other sites you guys have suggested. For shopping carts, do they use paypal and or credit cards?


----------



## Sure Shop Appare

MentinkiZM said:


> Actually. myspace just released an "apps" section. Now all you have to do is go there and find the app you want. For example. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/shopitstore
> 
> If you go there that is a myspace approved application that if you click "install" will automatically install on your myspace and allow you to sell any goods you want on your myspace page.


I just looked at the shopit myspace thingy. Do have one or recomend it?


----------



## vil3nr0b

In regards to bigcartel, the seller must have a paypal account, but your customers do not have to.


----------



## awajuknod

Start a Facebook page and add a store. Low cost and allows you to post products to wall and share quickly. Then you can pay for Facebook ads that direct people to your page and the store. Its great because you can actually invite people to your store unlike a website that you just hope they go to.

I have a website, but thought of adding this as a secondary exposure platform. Here is an example (i don't us them) so research yourself...

Facebook E-Commerce Store - Merchant Application


Don
http://www.fugonline.com


----------



## elainawong4

I started selling my own t-shirts online by 
changing this online form:

Online TShirt Order Form


----------



## allfashionista

Do you have a product/ clothing brand that you would like to sell online? or if you are wondering "Where can i sell my label/ clothing?".

I have just recently opened an online store and are *sourcing products* such as *clothing* (men's/ women's, t'shirts, pants, dresses, swimwear), Jewellery, bags etc. Anything fashion related. 

My website is *http://allfashionista.com* ... Please feel free to email me at *melanie@allfashionista.com* if you have something to sell or any questions.

Melanie


----------



## allfashionista

If you are wondering where to sell your clothing label/ t'sirts, I've just recently opened an online store and are sourcing products such as clothing (men's/ women's, t'shirts, pants, dresses, swimwear), Jewellery, bags etc. Anything fashion related. 

My website is *http://allfashionista.com* ... Please feel free to email me at *[email protected]allfashionista.com* if you have something to sell or any questions.

Melanie


----------



## amandahansen

I'm interested in how to sell on myspace? I heard others sell on fb


----------



## eskohstreetwear

Use bigcartel.com or storenvy. I use bigcartel. It's easy and cheap


----------



## andreeaa

I would recommend setting up your own website where you can sell your shirts. You can try bigcommerce.com for your store and you can have your own url.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

I use big cartel. U can have your own url.


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

pukingdeserthobo said:


> I use big cartel. U can have your own url.


How do I set up my own url on BigCartel? Can you please explain the steps. Thanks


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

Using a custom domain – Big Cartel Manual


----------



## Nal Sons

Hello friends,

Many many thanks to sharing your Special gift online information, I am highly appreciated! There are many advertising techniques available that you can use to promote an online t-shirt business, and many of these are free and hence involving no advance outlay by you. So how do you start selling t-shirts online?

Thanks and regards
Nal Sons


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

Nal Sons said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Many many thanks to sharing your Special gift online information, I am highly appreciated! There are many advertising techniques available that you can use to promote an online t-shirt business, and many of these are free and hence involving no advance outlay by you. So how do you start selling t-shirts online?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Nal Sons


Hello Nal Sons, just go to beginning of this post and you will find all the info you need


----------



## orangbaik

have you try ecrater.com?
its like ebay but you can have your own page as a store


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

orangbaik said:


> have you try ecrater.com?
> its like ebay but you can have your own page as a store


Yes I found it very helpful, thank you. The best thing is that it's FREE


----------



## Shokeapparel

There's a few sites and it's up to yourself to market it. Sites like Myspace and Facebook now allow a store front which you can code in or you can forward it through your domain. Either way..

You won't get rich quick but, will take a few years I think for people to find you. And it seems these days that a lot of people are not spending money due to the financial hard ship that a lot are facing. 

Taking me a lot of time and forever searching the net for free advertising. I've been banned from a lot of sites for posting my store front link. lol

Good luck with yours, all the best. Shokishi Apparel


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

Shokeapparel said:


> There's a few sites and it's up to yourself to market it. Sites like Myspace and Facebook now allow a store front which you can code in or you can forward it through your domain. Either way..
> 
> You won't get rich quick but, will take a few years I think for people to find you. And it seems these days that a lot of people are not spending money due to the financial hard ship that a lot are facing.
> 
> Taking me a lot of time and forever searching the net for free advertising. I've been banned from a lot of sites for posting my store front link. lol
> 
> Good luck with yours, all the best. Shokishi Apparel


Thank you for all the info, you say you've been banned from sites? I found a book that shows you strategic ways how to post without getting banned or ridiculed from the community and they will even help promote you! It works, I tried it and it works, it takes a few weeks though and not only that but it is packed with info from people in the industry that has made very successful careers in the Apparel Industry, the book's name is "Thread's Not Dead" it's 49 dollars but it is worth it.


----------



## hadhasnmat

Peace2TheRest said:


> Haha! Economics prevails!
> Rivalry always benefits the consumer!!!


Rivalry actually complements the competition


----------



## socore

the selling methods mentioned here are useful. well i too prefer personal store.


----------



## kbthreads

My site mainly focuses on collections and upcomming products, it doe have a link to my big cartel. Its workd great a month in already.


----------



## DREAMFACTORY STUDIOS

kbthreads said:


> My site mainly focuses on collections and upcomming products, it doe have a link to my big cartel. Its workd great a month in already.


That's a BIG 10-4, Thanks Mike that helps, I like that advice so much I'm going to revamp my sites like so.


----------



## shannonmt2az

I feel like technology has. Hanged alot since this original post. I'm wondering if anyone has any new advice as to where to sell your t-shirts online. I know to set up my own website and I will set up on ebay, Facebook and pinterest...any other sites you may recommend??


----------



## Sarcastik

I would definitely recommend Etsy. I added etsy about a year ago and sales were slow to pick up, but now I sell a few shirts a week there. Not a huge amount, but it gets the name out and doesn't cost anything.


----------



## georgiatshirts

Try martuy marketplace. Nice cool features. Selling worldwide as well.


----------



## rino123

You can sell your t-shirt on googel communities example you have movie t-shirts? Search for movie based communities and post your ads on it some of the communities have more than 2million fans thats a lot of traffic for your ads and maybe lot of buyers!


----------



## chandrapauldas

sell in ebay, amazon etc.


----------



## kevinYun

You can use Facebook Ads To sell. There are many people online everyday, it maybe >10million people online in Australia and the other.


----------



## Flags Ontario

Magento for the web is a great apps for e-marketing. Otherwise, CafePress is very good


----------

